# Aldi's find BBQ Sauce and mussels



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

For those you shop Aldi.  I picked up some Burman's Carolina bbq sauce.  Said what the heck only $1.99.  Man I like this.  Has a great flavor.  Picked up couple more before it disappears.  The others are suppose to be good also.  Been buying these frozen mussels for years.  I know what you going to say.  Frozen mussels?  There are quite good.  There are several flavors all stacked together.  I had to pull the front box out today to find the butter.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 24, 2021)

my wife get those mussels all the time, i think they're pretty good, havent had the burmans though.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 24, 2021)

Interesting...I have never looked for mussels at Kroger (where we shop - no Aldi here)  just checked online and they have them.  very affordable.  we LOVE mussels.  I will need to give these a rip.  the ones I can get are Kroger Private Select.  They never seem to disappoint with their brand products.

thanks for the tip Brian!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> my wife get those mussels all the time, i think they're pretty good, havent had the burmans though.





sandyut said:


> Interesting...I have never looked for mussels at Kroger (where we shop - no Aldi here)  just checked online and they have them.  very affordable.  we LOVE mussels.  I will need to give these a rip.  the ones I can get are Kroger Private Select.  They never seem to disappoint with their brand products.
> 
> thanks for the tip Brian!


One of the seafood I can still afford.  I went to Sam's today and walked out empty handed.  Really did not need anything but the prices of seafood getting crazy.  I going to have to just bite the bullet and get some crab pretty soon.  Might have to just give my card to someone to get.  Every time I go just can't do it.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> For those you shop Aldi.  I picked up some Burman's Carolina bbq sauce.  Said what the heck only $1.99.  Man I like this.  Has a great flavor.  Picked up couple more before it disappears.  The others are suppose to be good also.  Been buying these frozen mussels for years.  I know what you going to say.  Frozen mussels?  There are quite good.
> 
> View attachment 508736
> 
> View attachment 508737


How do fix the mussels? There are several Aldis around here.
I see they already have a butter sauce.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> How do fix the mussels? There are several Aldis around here.
> I see they already have a butter sauce.


In past I have  opened bag and dumped into pan with lid.  As soon as they open they are done.  Last time I threw the whole bag into boiling water.  That worked good.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 24, 2021)

Looks really good.   We have Aldi here, I never thought to look for Mussels there.  It's in the Frozen section?
Thanks for the info.  Love Mussels, haven't had them in a long time.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 25, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks really good.   We have Aldi here, I never thought to look for Mussels there.  It's in the Frozen section?
> Thanks for the info.  Love Mussels, haven't had them in a long time.


Yes by the fish.  They have several flavors all mixed in together.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Yes by the fish.  They have several flavors all mixed in together.


Thanks, going this week.  Can't wait.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 25, 2021)

HUGE fans of Aldis and the frozen mussels.  We used to able to get fresh all over but no longer.  The frozen ones take a little hit in texture but taste as good as fresh.  We do 2-3 packs at a time in a pot with a lid.  We add butter, sherry, and garlic.  Be sure to have some good crusty bread to dunk in the juice which might be as good or better as eating the mussels themselves.


----------

